# GPS #'s Pensacola - Destin Converted into .hwr



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys figured I would try and make myself useful and convert all of the public reef data from Pensacola - Destin, FL State and Federal Waters. I converted most from .KML to .GPB "Google to Garmin" and then Converted .GPB to .HWR "Humminbird". I've included both .HWR and .GDB Formatted Files into the Folder or "GPS.ZIP" File, You can use GPSBabel to convert the .GDB "Garmin" Files to whatever you would like. Humminbird People save the Matrix Folder to your Memory Card & Insert into your Humminbird GPS and all Waypoints should pop up. Lowrance Users will need to Convert the .GDB to .USR.
All Programs are Free to download, All are Malware/Spyware Free. I Hope this helps a few people out :thumbup:

Reef information was pulled from the following


RedLegs Post: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/
Okaloosa Website: http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html
Emerald Cost Reef: http://www.ecreef.org/reeftalk/forumdisplay.php?f=6
Dive Spots: http://divespots.com
Used the Following Software *In Order*


Google Earth: http://googleearth.com
GPSBabel: www.gpsbabel.org/
HumminbirdPC: http://humminbird.com
Download Link: http://navarrekiteboarding.com/downloads/GPS.zip

Screen Shots

Google Earth and HumminbirdPC









GPSBabel


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks.


I have got a question.i can convert the files from one format to another but my humminbird software won't read any of it. I used redlegs files with no problem. You said save the matrix file. What is that? cause I have been just saving the newly coveted file and it wont work. I'm hoping that's my problem.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Make sure your using the same format your system is set to, you can switch back and forth. Cut and paste from a link.

You can use Excel's trigonometric and time functions to work with Latitude and Longitude values. There are two different ways express geographical coordinates. The first is to use a time format of degrees:minutes:seconds. This is the same format as an Excel time value. The other method is to use decimal degrees, representing values as the number of degrees as a real number. For example, the location 20 degrees, 30 minutes, 40 seconds can be represented as the time 20:30:40 or in decimal degrees as 20.51111.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

appleguy said:


> Hey guys figured I would try and make myself useful and convert all of the public reef data from Pensacola - Destin, FL State and Federal Waters. I converted most from .KML to .GPB "Google to Garmin" and then Converted .GPB to .HWR "Humminbird". I've included both .HWR and .GDB Formatted Files into the Folder or "GPS.ZIP" File, You can use GPSBabel to convert the .GDB "Garmin" Files to whatever you would like. Humminbird People save the Matrix Folder to your Memory Card & Insert into your Humminbird GPS and all Waypoints should pop up. Lowrance Users will need to Convert the .GDB to .USR.
> All Programs are Free to download, All are Malware/Spyware Free. I Hope this helps a few people out :thumbup:
> 
> Reef information was pulled from the following
> ...


Other sources (if you care to fool with) are:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index14/
Miss ARL 11-2011

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index6/
Texas thru LA coast, Bama reef program and Escambia County Reef Program (21 July)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index7/
Florida Wildlife Reefs Feb 2010

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index13/
Florida AR list 12 FEB 2011

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ambia-county-artificial-reef-24may2011-91981/
Escambia Reef program as of 24May2011

HRW is not a format I converted any of the previous posts to.. I actually have waypoint listing for the entire US coast (Maine to Texas)but didn't see the need to post ..

/r


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

redlegs said:


> Other sources (if you care to fool with) are:
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index14/
> Miss ARL 11-2011
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was just bored and decided to post. I was giving you and other sources credit.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> I have got a question.i can convert the files from one format to another but my humminbird software won't read any of it. I used redlegs files with no problem. You said save the matrix file. What is that? cause I have been just saving the newly coveted file and it wont work. I'm hoping that's my problem.


You can load the .GDB File into your HumminbirdPC Software and it will convert it into a .GPX File for you.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

appleguy said:


> Thanks, I was just bored and decided to post. I was giving you and other sources credit.


No worries, its all good. It's all about sharing the info and work with our fellow fisherman types..

:thumbup:


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Awesome*



redlegs said:


> No worries, its all good. It's all about sharing the info and work with our fellow fisherman types..
> 
> :thumbup:


 
Nice to see there are others like me... A beer is on order for you brother, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for this...Just found it and uploaded to Google Earth.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

_BZ to you!_


----------

